# What’s it going to be?



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Working on a new project...any guesses on what’s it going to be? And no...it’s not a bowl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

I hope it's a pot call that's on it's way to Virginia after it's done!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 25, 2018)

A hat!


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Not quite but it does have a few holes in it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2018)

An ant farm?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice try but all critters have been evicted and I am currently cleaning out what they left behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2018)

Very holy. Must be for the church. Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> A hat!



Not a hat but it will be on top of something


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Very holy. Must be for the church. Chuck



No steeple here


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2018)

A colander

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Sprung said:


> A colander

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2018)

Well, it's got enough holes in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2018)

A cane top?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2018)

A hood orniment...


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> A cane top?


 
Not going to help an  get around



ripjack13 said:


> A hood orniment...



It may be somewhat ornamental in nature but definitely not going to drive “55”


----------



## CWS (Apr 26, 2018)

I have know idea but I like it. How big is it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 26, 2018)

A display base for a plant or candle.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)

CWS said:


> I have know idea but I like it. How big is it.



Approximately 4-5” in diameter


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> A display base for a plant or candle.



Not the base and it won’t catch on fire  and with all those hole it is unlikely to hold water


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2018)

A new chamberpot for @Tclem to wear on his head?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Apr 26, 2018)

It reminds me of the moon. If it was a sphere.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> A new chamberpot for @Tclem to wear on his head?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)

The100road said:


> It reminds me of the moon. If it was a sphere.



No howling at the moon.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2018)

A candy dish....


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> A candy dish....



Nothing sweet about this project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)

So a question... I got all the critter tunnels cleaned...now to decide...to fill or not to fill


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 26, 2018)

Fill


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2018)

Don't fill.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2018)

Fill...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2018)

A broach or pendant ?


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> A broach or pendant ?



Not going to be dangling anywhere


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 27, 2018)

Was going to work on the project yesterday but the back is acting up so stay tuned for more  coming soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgseymour (Apr 28, 2018)

Lamp shade?
Hope back feels better soon.
My curiosity is piqued


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 28, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> Lamp shade?
> Hope back feels better soon.
> My curiosity is piqued



It won’t shed any light on the subject


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

He is the second part...


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2018)

My theory is YOU don't know what it's going to be yet and your fishing for ideas

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> My theory is YOU don't know what it's going to be yet and your fishing for ideas



Wrong answer


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 29, 2018)

Mushrooms like it in the dark....


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Mushrooms like it in the dark....



Ding ding ding...and we have a winner!

You win a months supply of sunshine supplied by Mother Nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Ding ding ding...and we have a winner!
> 
> You win a months supply of sunshine supplied by Mother Nature.



Yea but which months worth? Yoy short change em if he gets February....


----------



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2018)

I’d say “fill”, but with something that contrasts. Filling with sawdust or coffee grounds is soething I won’t do— unless somebody wants that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2018)

Any month of sunshine works. Even a few days here and there, like today to rid this pesty snow away.

I'd leave the holes as it mimics many shrooms found in nature...


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)

I decided to leave it holy...going to try ang get the finish done today...stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2018)

And here is the finished project...



 



 



 



 

Made from live oak.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2018)

@ripjack13 , can you guess what it is yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2018)

Holy shitatke mushrooms!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2018)

That is pretty cool....nicely done sir.






























What color are you going to paint it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

Toothpick Holder...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 6, 2018)

Nice job Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

